# Ringneck dove - injured and looking for a home near Kansas City



## Flemishe (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello,
I found a ringneck dove with a broken wing. She/he is extremely friendly and tame, which makes me think she might have been an inside pet. A vet check up revealed that while the dove can still use the wing and can fly short distances, she will never be able to be on her own, and shouldn't be set free anyway if she is a former pet. (I am using "she" just in this text. I really don't know the gender). I don't have the ability to keep the dove, and right now she is in a dog carrier outside overnight, and then she gets supervised free time out in the yard several times a day. I can tell she is getting stronger with that wing and I don't want her flying off to where a predator could get her or I can't find her. She is completely healthy otherwise. 
I live near Kansas City on the Kansas side.


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm in Dallas or I'd take her, but if you don't get any response you may want to check with local wildlife rehabbers or sanctuaries in your area. Please use caution; be sure they won't euthanize her if she cannot be released. Good luck, and thank you for giving her the care she needs and a chance for a good home.

P.s. If you can't find anyone to take her I'd be willing to drive and meet you halfway.


----------



## Doodle-KC (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Flemishe! Have you found any help here in the KC area? Is the dove still with you? I would recommend that you call Julie Burge at Burge Bird Rescue! She's an excellent bird vet and also operates a 501(c)(3) and has taken in doves before!


----------



## CanvasDove (May 6, 2015)

If you still have this dove, I am in Tulsa, OK and searching for a friend for my disabled ring neck Byron.


----------

